# Tough toy poodle



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

There is a great photo on Facebook of an attack dog training class. The star is a little white toy poodle who is hanging onto the padded sleeve of the "bad guy". It was posted by the Poodle Club of America.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

The look on that guy's face is priceless.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Haha I can totally picture Evra doing that 😂


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh that's so cute


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

With a red topknot bow. Yep, a Poodle 🤩🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤩🤩🤩.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

What a cute pup! Piper would do that too. She’d think it was some sort of game.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PowersPup said:


> The look on that guy's face is priceless.


I like the expressions of those in the background, too. Some maybe pondering would their own dog still be hanging on there 🤔 😀...


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, you know, in the development of the Dobermann pinscher, poodles were used.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It's a training class. The poodle is showing the GSD's what they're supposed to do.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Love the pic! and the expression on the well padded guy's face! His teammates get German Shepards and he has a toy poodle! Too cute! My toy poodle can be tenacious, but I'm a helicopter mom, so would never let him hang there for worry about his teeth!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to know a fox terrier who would have loved the chance to hang off a bad guy's sleeve. She was a maniac.


----------

